# Rust on large jug with painted image



## Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2015)

Been a while since I've posted much but with the cold setting in as well as the boredom, I was wondering, is there any way of getting rust off of something like this without damaging it? Should I bother cleaning this just simply because of the risk of damage? Any opinion is appreciated, I've been curious since it was dug but I really didn't know if it was something worth doing or asking in any case. Thanks to anyone that replies [].


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2015)

Buy some ZUD in white powder. Mix water with it to form a thick paste. Put this thick paste on rusty spot, let it sit a few hours. Wipe off. Rust should be gone. LEON.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2015)

is it safe to use on the spots where there's paint though? that's all I was concerned about x.x


----------



## Bixel (Jan 1, 2015)

The "paint" is not paint, its glaze. Unless you use some crazy industrial cleaner or scrubber, a rust remover should remove the rust and nothing else. I have used paint stripper on painted jugs and crocks before which were painted and the cobalt decoration was not effected at all. Good luck!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2015)

It doesn't harm the paint on my rusty beer or soda cans which uses a similiar but stronger Oxalic Acid. LEON.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 1, 2015)

You should listen to Leon , he knows what he is talking about !  Mitch


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 1, 2015)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> is it safe to use on the spots where there's paint though? that's all I was concerned about x.x



 Since I never tried it on a Stoneware crock or vase or something similar I can't gurantee it would be 100% safe but it should be. I'd suggest trying it on a small non painted part first & then a small hiden or not obvious painted spot to see the results. If everything good then go for it. LEON.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 2, 2015)

Alright, awesome []. I just wanted to be sure I don't damage something I'll probably never dig up again. As you can tell, this is my first time trying to clean something like this x.x . I'll give it a try on a few spots for now and I'll toss up an update at some point. Thanks again everyone! []


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 12, 2015)

Leon, that's a heckuvajob you did with than can.


----------

